# M&P Shield Availability



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

When will Shields be more available?? Does anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't hold my breath....everyone is overwhelmed right now.....I see them occasionally on Armslist.


----------



## Beaver (Jan 19, 2013)

I am an FFL Dealer and ordered twenty of them last February. So far, I've received one... They've been SLOW...


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a 9c and was thinking of a shield as well but it doesn't look like they will be available any time in the near future so I picked up a Ruger LC9 instead.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, another gun manufacturer coming up with another gun everyone wants, but then can't fill the demand.


----------



## Waltern (Feb 9, 2013)

I left my name for .40 Shield with a local gun shop. To my surprise he called me within a week and said he had gotten one in. I bought it. He had a long list for 9mm and had gotten only a couple.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Picking up mine tomorrow. I'm driving 160 miles, and paying too much, but I don't care....


----------



## jessexd45 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck with any small autos their gone before their made.


----------

